# "modified" timer?



## penfold1992 (Oct 30, 2011)

has anyone got this timer?
http://www.pickegg.com/wholesale/modified-edition-speed-stacks-timer-with-leather-case-black.html

if this was from any other shop id ignore it as a fake but i cant quite decide what it is.

is it a 1st gen without memory that can connect to the pc?
yea, anyone have and can tell me exactly what it is?
thanks in advanced


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2011)

penfold1992 said:


> is it a 1st gen


 
Does it look like this?






And lol, I'm not the only one anymore falsely claiming to have a third generation Speed Stacks Stackmat timer:
http://www.pickegg.com/wholesale/speed-stacks-timer-3rd-generation-stackmat-competition-timer.html


----------



## penfold1992 (Oct 31, 2011)

i would just like to know what this timer is about, no idea what it is or if its fake and doesnt work or what XD


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, this one is allegedly fake because only SpeedStacks sells timers with port and because that's not how the port should look like (if I remember the explanation correctly):
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.S...Cube_SpeedStack_Blue__Improved_Version_-42653


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 1, 2011)

It sort of just looks like a glow in the dark one...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2011)

Stefan, do you have any idea where it's possible to buy a first gen mat?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Stefan, do you have any idea where it's possible to buy a first gen mat?



I think pretty much the only way would be to ask "old" cubers/stackers who bought some before the new version came out. Those of us still active probably all have a newer one now and don't use the old one anymore. Or ask Seventowns, Dave and Chrisi organized competitions/demonstrations back then already and maybe they still have some? Or if you want, you can have mine. Just know that I photoshopped the picture a bit for the hoax (the black part above the sensors is a bit chipped).


----------

